# Fellow Hemorrhoid Sufferers, please advise me



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

Sundays, Rose, Smilingsharon, others: This is the first time that the swelling, bleeding, etc. from my hemorrhoids has gone on for more than a few days. The most trouble I have is with the dull aching I feel on the left side of my rectal area. It shoots up into my lower back and down my leg. Just a very dull ache. I've had it every day for about ten days, and would like to have some relief. I'm using suppositories, ointments, warm soaks, stool softeners (Ducosate sulfate), and still the aching continues. Anything else I can try? Is this common? I had a sigmoidoscopy 11 months ago (found an internal and external hemmie), so am not too worried, but the dull aching is really difficult to live with, especially since I have to chaperone johj school ball games, and I just can't stand up all the time. (not as young as I used to be and had foot surgery recently. I need to hear from someone with experience here. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

Oh boy, xoxox, I don't know what to tell you. I don't have that kind of aching. Mine is a kind of pressure all the time. Maybe it's time for you to have a colonoscopy done just to be safe even though the sigmoid was OK. Good luck, I hope you feel better soon. Sharon


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

xoxoxo,here's some info.Hemorrhoids Hemorrhoids, or piles, are one of mankind's most common and nagging disorders. By themselves, hemorrhoids are rarely serious, but they can be extremely troublesome. In some instances, they may mask a more serious disorder, such as colon or rectal cancer. Therefore, hemorrhoids require the proper diagnosis and treatment by a physician. Hemorrhoids are dilated (enlarged) veins which occur in and around the anus and rectum. They may be external (outside the anus) or internal and slip to the outside. In both of these instances, the hemorrhoids can be felt and seen as lumps or knots. Hemorrhoids also may remain inside the rectum and so cannot be felt or seen. These are called internal hemorrhoids. What Causes Hemorrhoids? A common cause of hemorrhoids is simply the standing position, in which all the blood above the rectum exerts pressure on the rectal and anal areas. Other conditions which contribute to hemorrhoids are: poor bowel habits, constipation, diarrhea, pregnancy, obesity, and especially frequent straining when having a bowel movement. However, some patients will have none of these conditions and still develop hemorrhoids. What Are the Complications? Hemorrhoids can produce several uncomfortable, but non-serious problems. Thrombosis and pain -- A blood clot in the hemorrhoid may cause severe pain and usually demands immediate medical attention. Bleeding -- Hemorrhoids can ooze fresh red blood, whether located externally or internally. External hemorrhoids often cause dripping of blood from the anus while sitting on the toilet. The blood might also be seen as soiling of the underwear. Internal hemorrhoids that bleed may produce fresh blood in the stool. Itching and irritation -- External hemorrhoids can be itchy, especially if the area is moist and irritated. Do Hemorrhoids Cause Cancer? Hemorrhoids do not develop into cancer. However, both hemorrhoids and cancer can cause rectal bleeding. In fact, many disorders can be the cause of rectal bleeding. When rectal bleeding occurs in persons over age 30, and especially in those over age 50, it should be considered a serious problem until an exact diagnosis is made. The physician who directly examines the rectal area can make the specific diagnosis. Treatment Treatment of hemorrhoids varies depending on where they are, what problems they are causing, and how serious they are. Often, time and the normal process of healing clear hemorrhoids with little or no specific treatment. When hemorrhoids require treatment, the following general measures are recommended: Conservative Treatment 1.Keep the anal area clean, using a mild soap and gentle dabbing after a bowel movement. Avoid vigorous rubbing of the area. 2.Keep the anus and hemorrhoids as dry as possible, using talcum powder and a pad of soft tissue to absorb moisture. 3.Eat a diet high in fiber (bran) and roughage. Fiber and bran retain water in the stool, producing soft, bulky stools which are easier to pass and reduce the tendency to develop hemorrhoids. Bulking agents, such as Metamucil, Effersyllium, Konsyl, Citrucel, and Per Diem Fiber, are available in drug stores. These also come in less expensive generic versions. 4.Avoid straining when having a bowel movement. 5.When thrombosis, pain, and tenderness occur, a 10 to 20 minute hot tub bath two to four times daily brings heat to the area, provides relief from the pain, and promotes healing. This is called a hot Sitz bath. Ligation A common method of treating internal hemorrhoids is to use a small rubber band to tie off the base of the swollen vein. The blood circulation stops and the hemorrhoid then falls off. Repeat treatments are sometimes necessary. Infrared Photocoagulation An infrared light source can be used to coagulate internal hemorrhoidal veins. Often, more than one treatment is necessary. Lasers A laser directs a high-intensity light beam at tissue and so produces heat, thereby coagulating or cauterizing the hemorrhoid. This technique is still in the research phase, but may have application in the future. Surgery Surgery is sometimes recommended in treating hemorrhoids. It usually is reserved for: Acute, painful clot (thrombosis) of hemorrhoids Profusely or continuously bleeding hemorrhoids Longstanding, irreversible, and large hemorrhoids When other treatment is unsuccessful The physician evaluates each patient's case to determine the appropriate treatment. To Prevent Hemorrhoids... Eat plenty of fiber, bran, or roughage, or use a bulking agent to maintain regular, soft bowel movements. Do not delay or try to prevent a bowel movement when the urge is present. Exercise, especially aerobic, may help produce more regular bowel movements. Drink plenty of liquids and eat regularly scheduled meals. Keep the area around the anus clean and dry. Summary Hemorrhoids are an especially common disorder and often clear up by themselves or with minimal treatment. Treatment typically is simple and effective, although surgery occasionally is necessary. Hemorrhoids can mask a more serious disorder and, therefore, must be evaluated and diagnosed properly by a physician. People with hemorrhoids who work closely with their physician are usually assured a good outcome and relief from this common disorder. ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2001)

Thanks Eric & Sharon. Boy, I hope the aching thing doesn't mean I have to have another colonoscopy! I had the last one four years ago. That's why I chose the sigmoidoscopy last year instead. I usually get checkups every 5 years or so, since I've had bleeding from fissures and hemmies for about 20 years, but not all the time. With the colonoscopy prep,I get so sick from the gallon of Golitely that I start to throw it up, and my poor hemmies! And apparently no one has really tried Visicol much yet. Maybe this swelling, tenderness, and aching will go away soon. I think, Eric, that you said aching can be a problem for hemorrhoids sufferers, right? I'm scheduled to see my doctor in two months for annual heart check & bloodwork. I'd like to wait until then. Hope there's nothing serious going on here.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi XOXOX.I'm mostly on the Fibro board, but I hop over here sometimes to keep up on things.I have had both hemmorrhoid surgery and "banding" done. After reading your post, I think it would be a good idea to make an appointment with a vascular Doctor who specializes in hemmorhoid removal/treatment. He/she would be the most qualified to determine which treatment plan would be best for you.When I first had hemmorrhoid surgery 18 years ago, there was no such procedure as "banding", like there is now. The banding is the least invasive procedure, it's done in the Doctor's office. There may be some discomfort, but I had no pain---at least what I term pain. I had it done twice to eliminate several internal hemmorrhoids and a couple that were close to the anus. It worked very well for me. In fact, the way my Doctor explained it, most Doctors do not recommmend surgery unless absolutely necessary----they tend to use the "banding" as a good option. If you do choose to go this route, expect some "discomfort" for a few hours or a day or so. I had mostly a pressure feeling. I tried to keep my b.m.'s as normal as possible during the banding period. About 7 to 10 days or so after the procedure, the clot falls off and is passed (you may experience some bright red bleeding in your stool or in the toilet or in your underwear). No big deal. Sometimes, you even have the pleasure of finding that little tiny rubber band floating in the john!!!







Go for it!! It's worth the little bit of discomfort to be rid of the ones that are bothering you so much now.Good luck.Karen


----------



## Michael Charity (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello there ...I had been a very serious Haemorrhoid sufferer .. for many years...many colonoscopies later and banding...and suppositories treatments of many kinds...fibre diets..drinks..tablets....yet nothing worked...My mother said to me in passing as a younger person...potato's.....well I never ever understood what she meant....well I was constipated...hurting...and bleeding....could take no more...was not going to succumb to yet another useless operation...I decided to look into natural treatments (the lowly potato)...wel I discovered something somewhere...I cannot remember...but this is the task at hand...get potato ...slice a piece about the thickness of your finger....shape into a suppository...slip up back passage...I did this while I was constipated and seriously bleeding bottom and the grapes of wrath exposed(sorry for graphic description but sufferers will understand) ...within 15- 20 mins literally all pain stopped...next day had the most enviable poop of my life...and within two days all bleeding had stopped....now whenever I even get a hint of disruption..which is very seldom now...the potato bomb does the trick...without fail...everytime....I did not believe it myself after YEARS of suffering....but I truly suffer no more...never....works everytime...the only side effect is that when I do the potato..i have to pee almost immediately....OH WHAT A FEELING.....I say all this in lightheartedness now as I have not suffered now for the past five years.....I have not had to change at all how I live...so if you come and read this...and you find it does work because at this point you have nothing to lose...I only ask you tell at least one other sufferer.....they will think your crazy, nuts, gone off the deep end...but as I say...what in the heck have you got to lose...now the first time after you have your poop(because you will)...use the potato again...but after that if it reoccurs...I have found the the initial treatment never fails.


----------



## GeorgeWs (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi

What helps to me - Oatmeal for breakfast, three apples per day.

And also perfect results with Fine6, ( you can read more about here : www.stophemorrhoids.co.uk ) thanks suggestion from my Pharmacist. hemorrhoid disappears, but the diet must be respected at all times.

Hope it will helps


----------



## healthguy (Jan 19, 2017)

I suffer from hemorrhoid for year I even made a video talking about hemorrhoid my solutions here


----------



## EdwardSouthgate (Oct 24, 2017)

I wrote a whole story about my 25-year struggle with horrible hemorrhoids, and what I learned about how to treat them. http://flataffect.org/hemorrhoidadvice.html


----------

